# Por que essas regras de acentuação existem?



## Jonlitaliano

"REGRA 4: Os ditongos decrescentes ei, oi, eu abertos são submetidos à acentuação gráfica nas monossílabas e em oxítonas."
"REGRA 5: São acentuadas as letras I, U na segunda vogal de um hiato desde que estejam sozinhas (ou + s) na sílaba e sem NH na sílaba posterior ou vogal idêntica antes."

Parecem ser inúteis segundo minha análise. Vejam esses conjuntos de palavras, cada um correspondendo a uma das regras.
Regra 4 = réis, dói, céu, anéis, herói, chapéu.
Regra 5 = Luís, faísca, caíste, jaú, carnaúba, caí, Piauí, caís, daí, aí, cafeína, suíça. 

No primeiro conjunto, com exceção de "réis", todas as palavras poderiam e seriam lidas corretamente haja vista que semivogais nunca são acentuadas e terminação de palavra em I ou U indica padrão acentual oxítono. 
No segundo conjunto, praticamente todas as palavras seriam lidas corretamente. Seja pela indicação feita pelo I ou U, seja por aquela feita pelo A, E, O, que indica paroxitonia.


----------



## patriota

No primeiro caso, o acento mostra a abertura das vogais. Sem acento, _chapéu _deveria ser lido como _chapêu_.

No segundo, mostra que os encontros vocálicos não são ditongos. Sem acento, _daí _deveria ser lido como _dai _(_day_).

Você ainda saberia lê-las corretamente se retirasse os acentos, porque *já decorou* essas palavras escritas e já as associa com a língua falada, que sempre existiu e existirá antes que a língua escrita. Sabe que não existe _chapêu, _que _céu_ não se pronuncia como _seu_. Mas e palavras raras como _apogeu_ e _griséu_? Sem o acento indicador da diferença, teria que ouvi-las para saber. E as regras são aplicadas a todas as palavras, comuns ou não, para que haja uma padronização, para que as pessoas não escrevam cada palavra de um jeito diferente. Estude a origem da língua portuguesa e verá que, nos textos mais antigos, era exatamente isso que acontecia. Há registros da palavra _igreja_ escrita das mais diferentes formas, por exemplo.

Se seguir em frente com o pensamento de que "já decorou, então esse risco a mais é inútil", verá que, no grande abismo do universo, tanto faz como se escreve uma palavra, e *as implicâncias que você tem com o alfabeto perdem o sentido*. Podemos usar letras, ideogramas, desenhos de animais ou rabiscos. Poderíamos tirar o acento de _médico_, já que o contexto bastaria para mostrar se é _médico _ou _medico_. Poderíamos ser mais radicais e escrever _macaco _como _jurubeba _ou como _49△4_, desde que todos decorassem essa novidade. Veja o mandarim. Milhares de ideogramas sem nenhuma indicação de como devem ser lidos, mas que ainda funcionam perfeitamente para os chineses, que os decoram e os associam a palavras da língua falada. O que nos leva a utilizar o nosso alfabeto é apenas a convenção, o uso comum. Se eu começasse a utilizar sílabas do _katakana _ou o alfabeto cirílico a partir do próximo parágrafo, você não entenderia, então tenho que seguir o sistema adotado historicamente pelos falantes do português. Concorde, é um sistema defeituoso, porém muito mais prático de ser ensinado do que milhares de ideogramas.

Você insiste em passar os seus dias tentando encontrar uma lógica absoluta na língua falada e na escrita, como se humanos fossem todos robôs e seguissem uma mesma programação. Mesmo se essas regras da escrita fossem "inúteis", seria difícil convencer as pessoas a dispensá-las. Veja quantas maneiras temos de escrever o fonema _s_, ou o número de maneiras como o _x_ pode ser lido, ou o _h_ mudo no começo de tantas palavras. Há uma forte resistência a mudanças, pelo investimento e esforço necessários para realizá-las, e o apelo à tradição é muito forte como argumento emocional.

Invente o seu próprio alfabeto, apoie manifestos a favor de reformas ortográficas (eu próprio trocaria _homem _por _ómen_), mas lembre que humanos não funcionam como máquinas. Ficará louco se começar a tentar encontrar uma lógica perfeita em outras expressões culturais e instituições humanas, especialmente as que surgiram e evoluem naturalmente, como a língua falada, com a qual também tem picuinhas constantes.


----------



## ManOfWords

Eis aqui um link interessante : NA LÍNGUA PORTUGUESA EXISTE PALAVRA COM DOIS ACENTOS GRÁFICOS?


----------



## machadinho

De se tirar o chapéu, Patriot.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

patriota said:


> No primeiro caso, o acento mostra a abertura das vogais. Sem acento, _chapéu _deveria ser lido como _chapêu_.
> 
> No segundo, mostra que os encontros vocálicos não são ditongos. Sem acento, _daí _deveria ser lido como _dai _(_day_).



Mas não existem diversas palavras no português que não são acentuadas graficamente e ainda poderiam ter seu timbre confundido com outro? A lembrar: heroico, paranoico, introito, tireoide. São todas paroxítonas, com pronúncia não estando 100% clara, ainda sim dispensam acento.


----------



## ManOfWords

OVO vs OVOS ... só nativo sente a naturalidade de mudar o som o primeiro ô ... 

sabia que o sabiá fêmea é mais sábia que o sabiá macho?


----------



## machadinho

ManOfWords said:


> OVO vs OVOS ... só nativo sente a naturalidade de mudar o som o primeiro ô ...


Nã na ni na não. A gente precisa aprender isso também.


----------



## ManOfWords

machadinho said:


> Nã na ni na não. A gente precisa aprender isso também.


 verdade, lembro quando eu era pequeno e pronunciava errado OVOS e me corrigiam, eu não entendi o porque de pronunciar diferente rsrs


----------



## Jonlitaliano

ManOfWords said:


> verdade, lembro quando eu era pequeno e pronunciava errado OVOS e me corrigiam, eu não entendi o porque de pronunciar diferente rsrs



Acredito que este é um exemplo. Se aqueles ditongos têm acento, palavras como ovo deviam ter também. Esta não tem, e vivemos bem apesar disso. Pergunto-me se as regras do patriota são mesmo lógicas.


----------



## guihenning

"_ovo x ovos_" não tem nada a ver com timbre de vogais em palavras "normais", nem há ditongo ali. Metafonia, chama-se. Ademais, nenhuma metafonia é acentuada em português.
Não estou aqui para falar por ninguém, mas note-se que o patriota disse que o acento marca o timbre da vogal, não foi dito, ainda, neste fio, que a regra tem como objetivo diferenciar palavras. Até porque, quem se interessa por este assunto, sabe que o AO de 1990 praticamente eliminou os acentos diferenciais, o que não é o caso de "céu" nem "chapéu".
Não sei qual é a motivação principal da regra, mas interessante notar que nesses dois casos os vocábulos que lhes deram origem tinham um ele intervocálico e também não é novidade por aqui que o galego-português sempre teve ojeriza a eles e enes intervocálicos. Talvez haja alguma relação, como sempre costuma haver.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> "_ovo x ovos_" não tem nada a ver com timbre de vogais em palavras "normais", nem há ditongo ali. Metafonia, chama-se. Ademais, nenhuma metafonia é acentuada em português.
> Não estou aqui para falar por ninguém, mas note-se que o patriota disse que o acento marca o timbre da vogal, não foi dito, ainda, neste fio, que a regra tem como objetivo diferenciar palavras. Até porque, quem se interessa por este assunto, sabe que o AO de 1990 praticamente eliminou os acentos diferenciais, o que não é o caso de "céu" nem "chapéu".
> Não sei qual é a motivação principal da regra, mas interessante notar que nesses dois casos os vocábulos que lhes deram origem tinham um ele intervocálico e também não é novidade por aqui que o galego-português sempre teve ojeriza a eles e enes intervocálicos. Talvez haja alguma relação, como sempre costuma haver.



Poderia explicar melhor a razão dos ós mudarem de uma palavra para outra?


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Parecem ser inúteis segundo minha análise. Vejam esses conjuntos de palavras, cada um correspondendo a uma das regras.
> Regra 4 = réis, dói, céu, anéis, herói, chapéu.
> Regra 5 = Luís, faísca, caíste, jaú, carnaúba, caí, Piauí, caís, daí, aí, cafeína, suíça.
> 
> No primeiro conjunto, com exceção de "réis", todas as palavras poderiam e seriam lidas corretamente haja vista que semivogais nunca são acentuadas e terminação de palavra em I ou U indica padrão acentual oxítono.


Vale lembrar que o português diferencia vogais de ditongos. É importante ter isso em mente. As regras que menciona valem para vogais, não ditongos. Todos os seus exemplos contêm ditongos e você misturou singular e plural em (4), vamos organizar a bagunça:

1) todos os plurais de -el / -ol são acentuados. Os motivos lógicos, que você provavelmente vai questionar em seguida, eu falo mais para frente. réis, géis, anéis, anzóis têm acento e pronto. Lembrando também que antes de confrontar esses exemplos com as regras que você decorou, tenha em mente que são ditongos, não se trata aqui de vogais sozinhas.

2) estranhamente, quase todos os singulares acentuados que você trouxe tinham um ele antes de chegarem a nós. Nenhuma dessas palavras precisaria de acento se o ele não lhe tivesse sido tirado, ainda quando esta língua se chamava galego. dole, celo, chapelo (dói, céu, chapéu). As palavras perderam o ele e criaram-se ditongos, ditongos esses fechados em português, mas que, apesar da queda, a vogal preservou o seu timbre. A queda da consoante criou um problema, e o modo como os portugueses resolveram-no foi acentuando a vogal. Normalmente, "eu" e "oi" são fechados, e para sinalizar a abertura nada óbvia dessas vogais, criou-se uma regra para marcar-lhes o timbre, doutro modo lido erradamente por qualquer pessoa. O objetivo não é diferenciar uma palavra da outra, mas sim sinalizar uma exceção. Por analogia, réu e herói parecem ter seguindo o mesmo modelo. Anel, que estranhamente não perdeu o ele não tem acento, mas sem o ele seria grafado _anéu_.
É até bem lógico…



Jonlitaliano said:


> Poderia explicar melhor a razão dos ós mudarem de uma palavra para outra?


Para uma explicação mais bem detalhada, pesquise sobre metafonia. Em suma, "ovo" e "porco", por exemplo, teriam de ter o aberto em português, pois em latim eram pronunciados com o breve (aberto). Entretanto, o /u/ de 'porco' e 'ovo' influencia a vogal tônica, fazendo-a se fechar. O esse do plural parece desfazer a metafonia, de modo que essas palavras voltam ao timbre aberto quando no plural.
Note-se que "ova" e "porca" não têm o /u/, e por isso evoluíram regularmente para (ó)va e p(ó)orca, tal qual eram pronunciadas em latim.


----------



## ManOfWords




----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Vale lembrar que o português diferencia vogais de ditongos. É importante ter isso em mente. As regras que menciona valem para vogais, não ditongos. Todos os seus exemplos contêm ditongos e você misturou singular e plural em (4), vamos organizar a bagunça:
> 
> 1) todos os plurais de -el / -ol são acentuados. Os motivos lógicos, que você provavelmente vai questionar em seguida, eu falo mais para frente. réis, géis, anéis, anzóis têm acento e pronto. Lembrando também que antes de confrontar esses exemplos com as regras que você decorou, tenha em mente que são ditongos, não se trata aqui de vogais sozinhas.
> 
> 2) estranhamente, quase todos os singulares acentuados que você trouxe tinham um ele antes de chegarem a nós. Nenhuma dessas palavras precisaria de acento se o ele não lhe tivesse sido tirado, ainda quando esta língua se chamava galego. dole, celo, chapelo (dói, céu, chapéu). As palavras perderam o ele e criaram-se ditongos, ditongos esses fechados em português, mas que, apesar da queda, a vogal preservou o seu timbre. A queda da consoante criou um problema, e o modo como os portugueses resolveram-no foi acentuando a vogal. Normalmente, "eu" e "oi" são fechados, e para sinalizar a abertura nada óbvia dessas vogais, criou-se uma regra para marcar-lhes o timbre, doutro modo lido erradamente por qualquer pessoa. O objetivo não é diferenciar uma palavra da outra, mas sim sinalizar uma exceção. Por analogia, réu e herói parecem ter seguindo o mesmo modelo. Anel, que estranhamente não perdeu o ele não tem acento, mas sem o ele seria grafado _anéu_.
> É até bem lógico…
> 
> 
> Para uma explicação mais bem detalhada, pesquise sobre metafonia. Em suma, "ovo" e "porco", por exemplo, teriam de ter o aberto em português, pois em latim eram pronunciados com o breve (aberto). Entretanto, o /u/ de 'porco' e 'ovo' influencia a vogal tônica, fazendo-a se fechar. O esse do plural parece desfazer a metafonia, de modo que essas palavras voltam ao timbre aberto quando no plural.
> Note-se que "ova" e "porca" não têm o /u/, e por isso evoluíram regularmente para (ó)va e p(ó)orca, tal qual eram pronunciadas em latim.



Estava torcendo para você responder também  Obrigado desde já. Não entendi algumas coisas, se não se importar:

1) Por que é importante ter em mente que o português distingue vogal de ditongo?
2) Quando você diz que as regras não se referem aos ditongos, mas sim às vogais, que quer dizer? É que os livros que consultei intitulam as regras que mencionei de "regra do hiato" e "regra do ditongo" , não "regra das vogais".
3) Tradicionalmente o português tinha os ditongos ei, oi, eu em oxítonas sempre fechados e por isso precisamos dizer que são abertos como quando vêm do galego?
4) você, ao opinar em cima de meu comentário, escreveu "regras". Isso incluiria a regra do hiato. Você falou sobre ela também?


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> 1) Por que é importante ter em mente que o português distingue vogal de ditongo?


Porque há ditongos especiais que levam acentos, não para marcar a sílaba tônica, mas para indicar a abertura da vogal.


Jonlitaliano said:


> 3) Tradicionalmente o português tinha os ditongos ei, oi, eu em oxítonas sempre fechados e por isso precisamos dizer que são abertos como quando vêm do galego?


Não há como virem palavras do galego se galego e português são a mesma coisa. O que quis dizer é que já desde há muito o ele caiu e criou ditongos abertos onde até naquele momento só havia ditongos fechados representado por essas sequências de letras.


Jonlitaliano said:


> 4) você, ao opinar em cima de meu comentário, escreveu "regras". Isso incluiria a regra do hiato. Você falou sobre ela também?


Não, porque não tenho nenhuma regra memorizada. Só respondo as coisas que você escreve. Eu sou brasileiro, nunca precisei decorar as regras para acentuar as palavras. Quando as uso, é para ensinar a estrangeiros, mas nunca me dei ao trabalho de efetivamente decorá-las. São-me inúteis.


----------



## xiskxisk

Porque quando se fez a reforma de 1911 inundou-se a ortografia com diacriticos. Praticamente todas as vogais tonicas tinham indicação do timbre.

Entretanto após varias outras reformas estes diacriticos têm sido removidos aos poucos.

Infelizmente ainda não removeram os desnecessarios acentos dos ditongos tonicos abertos na ultima silaba.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Não, porque não tenho nenhuma regra memorizada



Você é tão conhecedor das regras, dos usos dos acentos, importa-se em explicar como sabe tanto sem não saber?  Intuição não acredito porque muito falante do português nativo passa os dias escrevendo e lendo e ainda não faz ideia de quando acentuar.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

xiskxisk said:


> Porque quando se fez a reforma de 1911 inundou-se a ortografia com diacriticos. Praticamente todas as vogais tonicas tinham indicação do timbre.
> 
> Entretanto após varias outras reformas estes diacriticos têm sido removidos aos poucos.
> 
> Infelizmente ainda não removeram os desnecessarios acentos dos ditongos tonicos abertos na ultima silaba.



Olá! O colega guihenning nos diz que esses acentos de que fala são de fato necessários, em decorrência do fato de provavelmente lermos os ditongos como fechados caso não houvesse indicação para o contrário.


----------



## guihenning

Eles não são necessários. Para um falante nativo, nenhum acento é necessário. Mas há a regra atual que os prevê e é assim que tem de ser. Quem previamente conhece a palavra sabe como pronunciá-la. O italiano não tem acentos em paroxítonas ou proparoxítonas e os seus falantes sabem como pronunciar as palavras. Todo mundo saberia que “ceu” se trata de “céu” sem acento, mas a nossa língua tem regras de acentuação e essas regras dizem para acentuar esses ditongos abertos. _Bottom line cut and dry_


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Eles não são necessários. Para um falante nativo, nenhum acento é necessário. Mas há a regra atual que os prevê e é assim que tem de ser. Quem previamente conhece a palavra sabe como pronunciá-la. O italiano não tem acentos em paroxítonas ou proparoxítonas e os seus falantes sabem como pronunciar as palavras. Todo mundo saberia que “ceu” se trata de “céu” sem acento, mas a nossa língua tem regras de acentuação e essas regras dizem para acentuar esses ditongos abertos. _Bottom line cut and dry_



Concordo com você. Se permitessem-me, faria de bom grado os acentos gráficos desaparecerem do português, suas regras são uma complicação de que realmente não precisamos. Tendo dito isso, questiono-lhe acerca de dois quesitos. Primeiro, que dizer às pessoas que defendem o fato de nativos não poder ler a língua sem os acentos? Segundo, como nativo, a leitura é moleza. Porém, para não sofrer prejuízos na sociedade é preciso saber como escrever, o que inclui saber como acentuar graficamente. Se você não sabe as regras, como acentua? Como ensina os estrangeiros a acentuar?


----------



## guihenning

Acentuo por instinto, por conhecer as palavras. Nunca perdi o meu tempo decorando as regras. Ao ensinar, geralmente as regras já vêm no livro de português para estrangeiros, eu só sano dúvidas, mas sinceramente não sei nomear de cabeça mais que duas regras e olhe lá. Aliás, não creio que a grande maioria das pessoas sem problemas ortográficos saiba, de fato, as regras. A minha acentuação é natural e creio que seja assim com praticamente todo nativo.


----------



## Ari RT

Minha filha teve algumas mudanças de escola entre países, com a desagradável consequência de interrupção do ciclo anual brasileiro (fevereiro a dezembro) para entrada no meio do ciclo europeu ou vice-versa. Em uma dessas voltas ao Brasil, foi surpreendida pela prova de ortografia. Devia ter lá seus 8 ou 9 anos de idade. As questões da prova pediam acentuar E JUSTIFICAR. Para  surpresa da professora, que compreenderia perfeitamente que ela desconhecesse as regras, saiu-se muito bem. Perguntei como e ela respondeu: bom, pé tem acento, que eu sei; pé é oxítona e pé termina em e. Então botei acento e justifiquei dizendo que as oxítonas terminadas em e levam acento... 
Por isso eu recomendo: quem quiser aprender a escrever, leia.


----------



## machadinho

Ari RT said:


> Perguntei como e ela respondeu: bom, pé tem acento, que eu sei; pé é oxítona e pé termina em e. Então botei acento e justifiquei dizendo que as oxítonas terminadas em e levam acento...


Que fofa!  E ilustra tão bem! A "regra" serve para *justificar* o acento gráfico, não para *deduzir* o acento tônico. É o inverso.

É muita confusão. Talvez adotar outro termo para acento gráfico e deixar 'acento' para acento tônico? Ou talvez o contrário?


Ari RT said:


> Por isso eu recomendo: quem quiser aprender a escrever, leia.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Acentuo por instinto, por conhecer as palavras. Nunca perdi o meu tempo decorando as regras. Ao ensinar, geralmente as regras já vêm no livro de português para estrangeiros, eu só sano dúvidas, mas sinceramente não sei nomear de cabeça mais que duas regras e olhe lá. Aliás, não creio que a grande maioria das pessoas sem problemas ortográficos saiba, de fato, as regras. A minha acentuação é natural e creio que seja assim com praticamente todo nativo.



Hum, é definitivamente algo que me abre os horizontes. Não vou mentir, saber as regras tem me ajudado bastante recentemente porque, não estando tão familiar com a palavra, basta pensar na razão pela qual ela devia ser acentuada para acentuar. Só que, caso fosse voltado à literatura, aprenderia do mesmo jeito e ainda mais.

No fim, apoio o aprendimento das regras para se escrever adequadamente, mas acredito que contanto que a pessoa seja extra-ativa como falante, elas podem ser postas de lado.


----------



## machadinho

Jonlitaliano said:


> Não vou mentir, saber as regras tem me ajudado bastante recentemente porque, não estando tão familiar com a palavra, basta pensar na razão pela qual ela devia ser acentuada para acentuar.


Interessante. @Jonlitaliano, como você aplicaria regras de acentuação para escolher entre as seguintes possibilidades?

(a) rubrica
(b) rúbrica

(c) outrem
(d) outrém​


----------



## guihenning

Eu estou com Ari e creio que a melhor forma de aprender a acentuar é ler. Quando criança, com uns seis, sete anos, nunca tive problemas ortográficos, senão um bem conhecido pelos meus professores: escrever "familha", pois se pronunciava "quadrilha" do mesmo jeito, só me fazia sentido escrever família à mesma feição. Só já adulto, para a minha surpresa, descobri que o meu instinto estava certo, a palavra portuguesa para _famillia_ é *famelha. Família é cultismo em português e espanhol, que deveria, a propósito, escrever "hameja". Quando comecei a aprender as regras de acentuação, lá pela quarta, quinta série, com nove, dez anos, não tinha problema para acentuar e a minha arrogância por ser o melhor aluno da classe em português sempre me impediu de memorizar as regras por desprezo e preguiça. Mas sei, também, que não foi grande perda, pois sei que a maioria das pessoas não sabe ditar as regras, mas sabe acentuar sem sabê-las. Não conhecer uma palavra também não é um bom argumento. Todo mundo conhece as palavras "céu" e "véu". Se alguém me ditasse um texto e nele tivesse a palavra "labéu" sem que eu a conhecesse, é uma palavra bem mais rara, a minha única dúvida, como brasileiro, seria se a palavra é "labéu" ou "label". O meu problema maior seria em saber se é com ele ou com u, não sobre a acentuação. Sempre achei que fosse assim com todos, o cérebro se acostuma ao padrão de acentuação das palavras e então internaliza as regras. Sabê-las é o modo mais empírico para resolver dúvidas de acentuação, mas não é necessário para escrever e acentuar bem. Isso só a leitura é capaz de fazer. E talvez um pouco de noção linguística, mas eu nem acho que seja lá tão importante.


----------



## Ari RT

A memória visual também ajuda. Quem não estranhou a palavra "ideia" depois de anos lendo "idéia" levante a mão.
Depois que se aprende a ler razoavelmente bem, já não lemos b+a=ba. Reconhecemos o "vulto" difuso da palavra. Para mim, "idéia" sempre foi uma palavra "cabeludinha", com os dois pingos nos ii, a perna e a serifa do d e o acento adereçando-a toda na parte superior. Logo depois da entrada em vigor do último acordo ortográfico, minha vista parava a cada "ideia", me forçando à leitura letra a letra, já que a palavra inteira não era reconhecida. Isso já não ocorre com essa palavra, mas há outras menos frequentes, como "panaceia". Meu cérebro ainda não leu "panaceia" o número suficiente de vezes para estabelecer esse novo padrão gráfico como significante do conceito associado.


----------



## ManOfWords

Nova Ortografia/Gramática Como Era e Como Fica - Tudo Sobre Redação


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Eu estou com Ari e creio que a melhor forma de aprender a acentuar é ler. Quando criança, com uns seis, sete anos, nunca tive problemas ortográficos, senão um bem conhecido pelos meus professores: escrever "familha", pois se pronunciava "quadrilha" do mesmo jeito, só me fazia sentido escrever família à mesma feição. Só já adulto, para a minha surpresa, descobri que o meu instinto estava certo, a palavra portuguesa para _famillia_ é *famelha. Família é cultismo em português e espanhol, que deveria, a propósito, escrever "hameja". Quando comecei a aprender as regras de acentuação, lá pela quarta, quinta série, com nove, dez anos, não tinha problema para acentuar e a minha arrogância por ser o melhor aluno da classe em português sempre me impediu de memorizar as regras por desprezo e preguiça. Mas sei, também, que não foi grande perda, pois sei que a maioria das pessoas não sabe ditar as regras, mas sabe acentuar sem sabê-las. Não conhecer uma palavra também não é um bom argumento. Todo mundo conhece as palavras "céu" e "véu". Se alguém me ditasse um texto e nele tivesse a palavra "labéu" sem que eu a conhecesse, é uma palavra bem mais rara, a minha única dúvida, como brasileiro, seria se a palavra é "labéu" ou "label". O meu problema maior seria em saber se é com ele ou com u, não sobre a acentuação. Sempre achei que fosse assim com todos, o cérebro se acostuma ao padrão de acentuação das palavras e então internaliza as regras. Sabê-las é o modo mais empírico para resolver dúvidas de acentuação, mas não é necessário para escrever e acentuar bem. Isso só a leitura é capaz de fazer. E talvez um pouco de noção linguística, mas eu nem acho que seja lá tão importante.



O que tu sugeres é aprender por «brute force». Não acho isso uma forma eficiente de aprender as regras de acentuação e tende a falhar para palavras novas. É também, provavelmente, a origem de erros como «ciêntificamente» e «portuguêses».

Família pronuncia-se família em Portugal. Por cá, Júlio e Julho pronunciam-se de formas diferentes, bem como gálio e galho.


----------

